# SONY XES GURU HELP???



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm looking for a few Guru's that have tried pretty much everything possible with this system. I've had mine sense new in the early 90's. It has been sitting up for many years waiting for my dream car. I have always run it in 4 way basic form. What I am looking to do now is integrate it with some new technology. 

I would like to use a Samsung Galaxy tab 2 7.0 for it(BUT I am pretty sure my only option is an IPOD) along with my CDX-91. Mitch sold me his last "black box" for the DEI dmhd-1000 rather than running the T1, not sure if it is really worth it SQ wise? I really wish he had picked a tuner that was MP3 compatible not sure why he didn't. I got a Sony XA-110ip earlier this week to see just what it would do with a XA-107? I hooked them up this evening with my power supply. I did notice that it did power up the IPOD. My power supply isn't strong enough to run an amp along with all the XES, so, I couldn't figure out if audio out on the XA-110 worked. It did show up as an AUX on the display. 

So, I'm thinking about trying a XA-C30. Have any of you guys tried this as well?

Thanks for any help and advise with this. 
Cheers,
Scott


*ALSO, if you happen to have any of the shorter unilink cables your welling to sell, send me a pm please*


----------

